# Stubby's Photography



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a little bit of my photography to share with you guys. Some stuff is available in common background sizes, I just have to rehost the files since Nub Live went down.

Camera is an Olympus e500 with either my 35mm macro or 14-45mm lens.
Minor editing done in Photoshop


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool pics ! You have obvious talent !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

That's some great work Scott! 

You should post pictures more often :thumb: hoto:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> That's some great work Scott!
> 
> You should post pictures more often :thumb: hoto:


I just reached my 30 posts to submit pictures. I'll get some more up as soon as I upload them.

Thanks for the comments everybody


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, I just bought a 5 pack of those Padilla Artisans, can't wait to try one!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

andddd a horrible picture of me chillen on my porch


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice, I just bought a 5 pack of those Padilla Artisans, can't wait to try one!


I haven't tried one yet either. The 5 pack has been sitting in my humidor for about 6 months now. They are almost too pretty to smoke.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I haven't tried one yet either. The 5 pack has been sitting in my humidor for about 6 months now. They are almost too pretty to smoke.


From what I hear they need a lot of rest- I smoked one ROTT & it looked better then it smoked.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> From what I hear they need a lot of rest- I smoked one ROTT & it looked better then it smoked.


That is good to know. I'll let them sit till spring. They'll have over a year under their belt at that time.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome pics, Scott. Ive got a couple in my humi ill save for you ,just in case you make it up this way, or bring a couple when i come down. Keep up the good work, i love photos of good smokes.:tu


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

rover3013 said:


> Awesome pics, Scott. Ive got a couple in my humi ill save for you ,just in case you make it up this way, or bring a couple when i come down. Keep up the good work, i love photos of good smokes.:tu


If you are ever around Detroit just send me a message on here. We'll meet up at Don Yeyo or something.

I'll be moving to the Kalamazoo area within the next year or two, so Grand Rapids won't be too big of a hike.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Scott:

I hope you are well.

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. One of these days I need to try one of those Nubs.

Best regards, tony


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

You sir have a definite talent, sick pics !


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

sweet pics!


----------

